# consigli per una tastiera virtuale

## cloc3

sto cercando un programma per una tastiera virtuale.

ho provato xkbd e mi sembra un po' povero, graficamente e xvkbd, che sembra buggato.

c'è dell'altro in portage?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

C'e' stato un po' di tempo fa la stessa domanda, vedi qui se trovi risposte

----------

## sabayonino

io consiglio : https://launchpad.net/onboard

(quando necessita , lo utilizzo in una mia spin di sabayon)

http://gpo.zugaina.org/app-accessibility/onboard

app-accessibility/onboard/onboard-1.4.1.ebuild

```
# Copyright 2014-2015 Igor Savlook <agentsmith.hengsha.city@gmail.com>, 2015 Brenton Horne <brentonhorne77@gmail.com>

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v3

EAPI="5"

PYTHON_COMPAT=( python3_{3,4} )

inherit distutils-r1 gnome2-utils versionator

DESCRIPTION="Simple on-screen Keyboard with macros and easy layout creation"

HOMEPAGE="https://launchpad.net/onboard"

SRC_URI="https://launchpad.net/${PN}/$(get_version_component_range 1-2)/${PV}/+download/${P}.tar.gz"

RESTRICT="mirror"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

RDEPEND="

   app-accessibility/at-spi2-core

   app-text/iso-codes

   dev-libs/glib:2

   dev-python/dbus-python[${PYTHON_USEDEP}]

   dev-python/pycairo[${PYTHON_USEDEP}]

   dev-python/pygobject:3[${PYTHON_USEDEP}]

   dev-python/python-distutils-extra

   gnome-base/dconf

   gnome-extra/mousetweaks

   media-libs/libcanberra

   x11-libs/cairo[svg]

   x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf

   x11-libs/gtk+:3

   x11-libs/libX11

   x11-libs/libXi

   x11-libs/libxkbfile

   x11-libs/pango

"

src_prepare() {

   distutils-r1_src_prepare

}

pkg_preinst() {

   gnome2_icon_savelist

   gnome2_schemas_savelist

}

pkg_postinst() {

   gnome2_icon_cache_update

   gnome2_schemas_update

}

pkg_postrm() {

   gnome2_icon_cache_update

   gnome2_schemas_update

}

```

edit : cavolo , avevo risposto anche io in quel thread    :Mr. Green: 

appena riesco ad avviare la macchina virtuale , ti posto un paio di screenshots

----------

## cloc3

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit : cavolo , avevo risposto anche io in quel thread   
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing: 

mi fa questo:

```

/usr/local/portage/app-accessibility/onboard # ebuild onboard-1.4.1_p_p0_p01.ebuild manifest

 * ERROR: app-accessibility/onboard-1.4.1_p_p0_p01::localPortage failed (depend phase):

 *   ubuntu-versionator.eclass could not be found by inherit()

 *

```

sembra che pretenda quell'versionator.eclass che mi suona sospetto.

non dovrò installare tutto l'overlay di ubuntu per avere onboard?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Tu l'hai scaricata dall'overlay unity-gentoo? Se si devi anche scaricare ubuntu-versionator.eclass e metterla in /usr/local/portage/eclass. Se no prova con l'ebuild postato da sabayonino

----------

## sabayonino

non installarlo da overlay. utilizza solo l'ebuild che ho postato (ovviamente includendolo nel tuo repo)

occhio al python_target , richiede 

python3_4

http://imageshack.com/a/img924/8007/RbhJMM.png

http://imageshack.com/a/img922/9818/RzPbMi.png

----------

## cloc3

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> occhio al python_target , richiede 
> 
> python3_4
> ...

 

ho provato a modificare il tuo ebuild mettendo python 3_6 e funziona.

ho qualche dubbio sul meccanismo di integrazione della tastiera virtuale nel sistema.

in particolare, vorrei coordinare onboard con OpenBoard.

openboard è una lavagna digitale che, nella configurazione di default, richiama la tastiera di default di sistema

io mi aspetterei che, quando si clicca sulle icone di OpenBoard che richiamano la tastiera, venga avviato onboard.

al contrario, non succede nulla.

deselezionando, nelle preferenze di OpenBoard, il riferimento alla tastiera di sistema, viene avviata la tastiera virtuale interna di OpenBoard.

come si può fare per impostare una interazione corretta tra la tastiera virtuale di sistema e la lavagna digitale?

il fatto che io stia facendo le prove sul mio portatile (anziché su una lavagna vera) in ambiente kde5 incide in qualche modo?

----------

## sabayonino

la tastiera virtuale di Openboard sarà inclusa nello stesso pacchetto e da esso dipendende molto probabilmente.

Onboard è una cosa per conto suo.

----------

## cloc3

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> la tastiera virtuale di Openboard sarà inclusa nello stesso pacchetto e da esso dipendende molto probabilmente.
> 
> 

 

senz'altro. la tastiera virtuale di OpenBoard è parte integrante del pacchetto stesso.

ma OpenBoard è impostata per funzionare, nella configurazione di default, richiamando la tastiera virtuale di sistema che, secondo me, dovrebbe richiamare onboard.

purtroppo, nel mio sistema non è così.

è questo il punto che mi piacerebbe chiarire.

----------

